# Head Gate



## Phil - MO (Oct 1, 2003)

Anybody have a source for a reasonable head gate for cattle?

I heard that sometimes it is possible to buy from a milking operation that is shutting down.

Phil


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Phil - MO said:


> Anybody have a source for a reasonable head gate for cattle?
> 
> I heard that sometimes it is possible to buy from a milking operation that is shutting down.
> 
> Phil


We have a couple extra. A guy out in WA wanted one but it's been months since we've heard from him. There's pictures of the one we use (similar to the ones we have for sale) at: http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/bovine.html


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Phil - MO said:


> Anybody have a source for a reasonable head gate for cattle? Phil


What is "reasonable" to you? Be sure to look for an automatic head gate...less work for you. We bought a ForMost A-25 heavy duty, automatic, self-catching head gate for $100 from a farmer who sold his cows some time ago. This is a perfect headgate for a one man cattle handling operation....like ours is most of the time!


----------



## Phil - MO (Oct 1, 2003)

BJ said:


> What is "reasonable" to you? Be sure to look for an automatic head gate...less work for you. We bought a ForMost A-25 heavy duty, automatic, self-catching head gate for $100 from a farmer who sold his cows some time ago. This is a perfect headgate for a one man cattle handling operation....like ours is most of the time!


This is what I am looking for. I would buy new, but I don't live on the farm, and I have even had steel fence posts stolen out of the ground.
New auto head gates run from around $400 up from the farm store and I bet I would be lucky to have it a month later.

I have a corral built alongside of the barn, and I thought a couple of rusty fence extensions and head gate might last longer. At least I wouldn't have as much in it. I need to be able to brand my cattle to register them (Beefmaster) and give shots.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'd scour farm auctions and ebay since you know what you need and know roughly what you want to spend. I would also caution you to avoid the old guillotine (sp) style headgates no matter how cheap you find one. I dont think they're made by anybody anymore but there are still some out there waiting to be sold. Because of the way they're built, an animal in a chute that has stress may lay down and if they do, this particular style causes them to literally hang themselves and if they do, it's difficult to save them without a side exit.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds like you need a squeeze chute, not a headgate. You need to be able to contain the animal and restrict his movements while branding and vaccinating, et al.

It's a larger capital investment, but far more efficient and safer for you and the animals

PLM


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 13, 2004)

You could also make one, vs buying. If it was made out of 4x4's, it would be quite strong. Ive seen them before, cant remember where. But they had a head gate, with a chute that squeezed the animal.



Jeff


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Phil - MO said:


> I have a corral built alongside of the barn, and I thought a couple of rusty fence extensions and head gate might last longer. At least I wouldn't have as much in it. I need to be able to brand my cattle to register them (Beefmaster) and give shots.


Phil...where in Mo do you live? We live just outside Kansas City...and we are finding the farm auctions are really gearing up! I do have to say that last year we found the cattle equipment at sales to be scarce. So many folks have gone into cattle that everyone is keeping their equipment. We also found that old, rusty gates & chutes at sales had the price driven up close to new because so many folks want them. We posted a "Wanted" sign at a couple of local feed stores and did get one call from a guy with a chute & alley. Also....we have been known to stop at old farmsteads where the equipment appears to be unused and found that sometimes we can pick up feeders, etc that way.

Also...before we bought our headgate & squeeze chute....we asked the vet to bring his out. Only $10...and it was money well spent. In most cases...you ARE going to need a squeeze chute to work on cattle. One trip to the emergency room.....could have paid for new chute!  What little time we have had cattle & had to work on them....we have seen them do some pretty amazing things...like lift up and drag the entire corral! Now our corral & alley is mounted to wooden posts in concrete! We bought our new For-Most squeeze chute in Booneville MO. The dealer there is awesome and carries a full line of For-Most...which we found has some of the most heavy duty equipment. You'll find the upward price of steel is what is having a huge impact on any of this equipment. As for your "rusty fence extensions"...don't expect them to last long. Some cow will probably push through them when they are being crowded.


----------



## Phil - MO (Oct 1, 2003)

Thanks for all the input.

By the way, the farm is close to Rolla, MO.

I am planning on retiring shortly and moving to the farm and building a house.
Maybe I can protect my property then.

I guess for safety considerations I better just buy a squeeze chute.
I was having trouble justifying the expense for 12 cows. Especially when I lost 3 calves and a cow last year. Maybe I'll be lucky this year.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

3 words auction auction auction


----------



## BJ (Aug 8, 2004)

Phil - MO said:


> I guess for safety considerations I better just buy a squeeze chute. I was having trouble justifying the expense for 12 cows. Especially when I lost 3 calves and a cow last year. Maybe I'll be lucky this year.


We had these very same thoughts a year ago after we bought 10 cows. "Too expensive" we said. "We can get by" we told ourselves. First thing that happened was that the cows all needed shots and preg check and fly tags. Next thing was Pink Eye..cows needed shots in eye! Wasn't long we were driving to all the auctions with head gate & squeeze chute! Couldn't bring ourselves to pay new retail for old rusty equipment...so we "invested" in new knowing that we can always sell it if we need to. The first calves we sold paid for the equipment. Spring auctions are just starting...when cattle prices start to drop...there will be lots of folks selling out! Folks like us who are trying to please the tax lady will have cows for a long, long time. Good Luck...maybe we'll see you at a farm auction!


----------

